# It started out fun



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful day in Texas. I decided to take Shine out by herself for a run. She got to run in the sand, and splash in the creek. Then all of that changed, due to someone leaving glass out there. She sliced open the bottom of her foot, between the pads. She was sedated, and stiched up. She wasn't all the way awake, when I took the last picture. She is now home resting.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

Poor girl! I hope it heals quickly so that she can get back out to enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

That's a real bummer. Best of luck on her recovery.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

She looked like she was having such great fun too, hope Shine gets better soon.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have gallons and gallons of broken glass... I collect it... I pick it up everywhere I see it.... I consider extracting it from the Earth my gift to the Universe... and with each shard I pray for paws, and children's toes
to be protected...

My first experience with a broken shard, was my Beautiful Weimy Greta... she sliced an artery and two tendons .. in her favorite play yard, next door. Then on an INNOCENT splash through the 
Pacos River in Texas... she sliced open her leg and more tendons.... This one she barely survived, because the VET sewed her back together dirty, and she infected and went septic.... Fortunately we found an ANGEL Dr. Becky in NM that saved her life...
God ... I can't tell you how this event hurts my Heart.... 
Why does an Innocent pup... romping and playing need to pay the price for some idiot that needs to break its bottle...
>>> a POX on all Bottle breakers everywhere!!!

Dear little Shine... You are in our prayers.... Heal quickly and completely ... physically & emotionally....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thankfully hers was not as bad as Greta's. They were able to close it with 3 stitches.
Although I know she's been in a lot of pain today, even with the pain meds. Mostly just resting, or moving on three legs. When bird dogs would rather lay, you know they don't feel good.
My vet wasn't even in the office this morning, but he came in just to treat her. I got to stay with her while she was sedated, thoroughly cleaned the cut, and stiched up. I think it's a little less traumatic for them, if they know your there.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*It started out as fun*

GOD BLESS her... and her little paws!!!

It is just so heart breaking!! I Know... get over it and move on, but ... it is no different than a child getting cut on a "Shard"... the innocence!!

" Run Little Shine, and Be safe and PAIN free the entire rest of your Life""" God & Foxy & Auggie, Greta, and Teddy will watch over you from now on.... You have some very powerful new Angels!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Yikes!!! poor girly. very bad and nothing u can do to prevent, very frustrating.
we had a similar one with Bende when he was about to turn 2, creek running, cut thru the pad. it was on a hind leg and vet said stitches would do more harm than good. it was a looooong 4 weeks till he healed. 
give a big hug from me to Shine.


----------



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

Keeping Shine in our prayers,...hoping for a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine is doing very well, and wanting to be her normal bouncy self.
Having to rotate her, and Arya being out is not as much fun. But those two play so rough. We are counting down til the 9th, when her stitches come out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Stiches came out today. 
She is cleared to go back to ripping, and roaring.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

texasred said:


> Stiches came out today.
> She is cleared to go back to ripping, and roaring.


That's great news. Since seeing your post, I am now hyper vigilant about glass and other type of sharp objects during walks.

So happy to hear that she's doing better......


----------

